

The transition to Ember 2.0 in detail - steveklabnik
http://emberjs.com/blog/2015/05/10/run-up-to-two-oh.html

======
szines
EmberJS renderer is so fast as React JS... Amazing and wow! Congratulation!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o12-90Dm-
Qs&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o12-90Dm-
Qs&feature=youtu.be&t=55m55s)

